# Prices of canon gear in Japan & China vs Canada



## Reid_design (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm taking a trip to china and japan and am thinking of picking up some new gear, one lens and a flash for my 5dmkIII and I'm considering waiting until I'm over there does anyone know if the price will be any different?

Thanks!


----------



## iso79 (Apr 20, 2012)

I vote US especially if you buy online and factor in taxes, etc..


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 20, 2012)

For USA buyers, Canada costs slightly less, but we don't pay Canadian tax. Considering warranty, etc, Canada Prices are pretty good.


----------



## ronderick (Apr 23, 2012)

From what I know, Hong Kong has some pretty good price (there's also the gray vs. official merchandise price difference too). However, I would strongly suggest finding reputable stores when looking for the goods... while the asking price might not be the best, it's at least somewhat "safer".

You might also want to do some research on sales tax refund for foreign visitors in those countries.

(of course, you can pretty much forget about warranty if ur buying abroad)


----------



## squarebox (Apr 23, 2012)

Japan is expensive for everything. Don't buy anything here unless the dollar gets back to 130yen to the dollar


----------



## carboon (Apr 23, 2012)

It's cheaper in US & Canada than Japan & China. That's why lots of us buy the gears when trip to US.


----------



## gngan (Apr 30, 2012)

Not sure where about in China you are going. If you are going to China China then it will be more expensive than HK. I think HK has the cheapest camera/lenes/accessories that you can buy. For instance, a 70-200mm F4 IS cost $9300HKD ($1192USD) but B&H is selling at $1249USD. The price I stated is from Canon HK which means it will have warranty. You can get a cheaper price if you buy the imported version, which won't have the warranty but i think it will be same for you since you are bringing it back to oversea.

It's definitely cheaper than Japan (cause generally everything is more expensive), Canada (cause of the VAT) and USA. If you are coming to HK then i can tell you where are the good shops at (I live here).


----------



## ELK (May 25, 2012)

Can you recommend where in Canada to buy photography equipment least expensively?


----------



## Daniel Flather (May 28, 2012)

ELK said:


> Can you recommend where in Canada to buy photography equipment least expensively?



http://www.google.ca/search?q=camera+gear+canada&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari


----------

